# Madcatz Gamepad wont install



## MrBanana (Sep 7, 2012)

Hello

I just recently got a Madcatz Black Ops Precision Aim controller for the xbox/pc and it will not install properly for some reason, what ever I have tried it just refuses to work. 
I plug it in and it starts installing, then says it didnt install. I have been in device manager, windows update, tried downloading the xbox controller driver at windows hardware site and nothing works. The error report in the manager says there is a problem with some PnP which I have no idea what is or what to do with, if this is the reason it wont work I do not know. Can anyone help me, Im getting desperate here! (Want to play Dark Souls)

I have another laptop that I tried it on and it worked right away, same OS and all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

PnP is Plug and Play the controller is a PnP device so could be.

What Brand and model PC are you trying to set this up on?
USB 2 or USB 3 ports?


----------



## MrBanana (Sep 7, 2012)

Aha, PnP, shouldve known that. Alas, Im still not able to get it to work, cant figure it out... Its a Toshiba Qosmio X870-11H. It has USB 3.0 yes


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try running the Microsoft troubleshooter > Tips for solving problems with USB devices


----------



## MrBanana (Sep 7, 2012)

I have tried the FixIt, it says: "The driver for MadCatz Call of Duty GamePad is not installed. Install the latest driver." I press "Use this solution"(or something like that, my windows is in Norwegian) But it doesnt help, "couldnt solve this automaticly" "two problems discovered:" gamepad has no driver - not solved - Has an red X logo, and "Hardware changes might not be discovered" - Discovered - has an exclamation mark as logo.

The laptop is brand new, only installed on it is the windows updates. :banghead:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver should be part of win7, this is the OEM version that came on the laptop correct?


----------



## MrBanana (Sep 7, 2012)

Yep. It said on the stores computer that the laptop that I bought had been used, but the seller checked and said it wasnt, which was wrong because the 3d glasses was not in the box and the first time install was already done, with a passworded login so I had to do some button pressing on startup to re-install it. No idea if this has anything to do with it.

Oh, and thanks alot for giving me your time :flowers:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried any other USB devices like a USB memory stick or a USB printer to see if they automatically install?


----------



## azix220 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wrench97,

I am experiencing the same issue. I have a Mad Catz Gamepad (Gamestop) and when I plug it into my Asus G75 Windows Home 64 bit LAPTOP it doesn't work.

I plugged it into my Windows 7 64 bit professional computer and it worked instantly.

I believe it is because my laptop only has USB 3.0 ports. But I wasn't sure if there is anything else I can do. I ordered a wireless receiver to use my official controllers with it. I just want to use this Big Steam!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It may be a USB 3 port compatibility issue, not sure if it's possible on your laptop but check in the bios to see if the usb 3 controller can be disabled turning them into usb 2 ports.


----------

